
Where can I find code for this website's animation? - godelmachine
Hello everyone,<p>I feel so excited to share this website for two things.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;students.brown.edu&#x2F;seeing-theory&#x2F;<p>It serves as a very good introduction to probability &amp; statistics.<p>Secondly &amp; more importantly, it has a VERY beautiful animation.<p>May I ask which library or framework have they used for creating that animation? Is it jQuery?<p>I also would like to find the code of this animation.<p>This particular website has motivated me so much that I would like to learn website animation.<p>Dear HN folks, please help me in getting started with this.
======
fiiv
The animation is done via a HTML5 canvas element. They load in the D3.js
library on the page, and the source for the actual animation also:

[https://students.brown.edu/seeing-
theory/js/balls.js](https://students.brown.edu/seeing-theory/js/balls.js)

From the attribution in the comment, the effect comes from this:
[https://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/3231307](https://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/3231307)

~~~
godelmachine
Thanks fiiv, you are a life saver! :)

Would you kindly help me with
[https://www.lightelligence.ai/](https://www.lightelligence.ai/) ?

This site too has stunningly mesmerizing animation.

------
detaro
it says what they are using right on that page, _and_ links to the source code
behind it...

